# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ampatzis (#21859), Ερέτρια

## senius

*ampatzis (#21859), Ερέτρια*


Ο Γιώργος (ampatzis (#21859)), αποφάσισε να βοηθήσει το ασύρματο δίκτυο μας με την συνολική ενεργοποίηση 4 bb link και 1 AP, μιας και μένει σε πολύ καλή περιοχή (σχετικά ψηλά) στην Ερέτρια.

*Εξοπλισμός :*

1x RB435G
1x RB711G-5HnD
3x Πιάτο Gibertini 80 cm
1x Πιάτo Gibertini 1.10 m
1x Πιάτο Gibertini 60 cm
5x Feeder nvak 5 giga
2x MikroTik R52Hn, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 315mW
2x MikroTik R52nM, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 200mW
1x DBii f20 pro mpci
1x Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 9 dBi
1x TP-Link TL-SG105, 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch
1x TP-LINK TD-W8968 4-PORT 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+Modem Router
Καλώδιο LMR-400
3x αντιρήδες με συρματόσχοινο 5mm
Ιστός 3σωλήνιος πύργος τουμπο 2'', 4.0 m
Μεταλλικό κουτί : 3x IP65 28x35x16 

*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotik v6.xx with BGP + routing filter.

*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από 1x τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 12 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος, 1x Σταθεροποιητής τάσης 2000 VA με LCD, 1x Xpower Protect 1000series UPS 1500VA Line Interactive Tower Black

*Gallery :*
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=3268
Wireless : http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=3268

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.74.83.1/graphs
Wireless : http://10.74.83.210/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm

*Σελίδα κόμβου :*
Internet : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21859
Wireless : http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=21859


*Ips :* 10.74.83.0-10.74.83.255


*Backbones*

*john70-6-prn2 (#6041)*
SSID: awmn-6041-21859
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6041
Κοινότητα Θρακομακεδόνων -- 30,911km --
signal -67-69 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 24/10/2015
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 1.10 m, Feeder nvak 5 giga, MikroTik R52Hn, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 315mW, Καλώδιο LMR-400
Ips :
gw-john70prn2.ampatzis.awmn : 10.74.83.245
gw-ampatzis.john70prn2.awmn : 10.74.83.246


*dti-21 (#21)*
SSID: awmn-21-21859
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=21
Κοινότητα Μαρκόπουλου Ωρωπού -- 13,331km --
signal -63-65 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 24/10/2015
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, MikroTik R52Hn, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 315mW, Καλώδιο LMR-400
Ips : 
gw-dti-21.ampatzis.awmn : 10.74.83.249
gw-ampatzis.dti-21.awmn : 10.74.83.250


*Eagle_Halkoutsi (#18260)*
SSID: awmn-18260-21859
IEEE 802.11*n*
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=18260
Κοινότητα Ωρωπού -- 16,434km --
signal -61-63 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 24/10/2015
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, RB711G-5HnD, Καλώδιο LMR-400
Ips :
gw-eagle_halkoutsi.ampatzis.awmn : 10.74.83.253
gw-ampatzis.eagle_halkoutsi.awmn : 10.74.83.254


*TheLaz2 (#6552)*
SSID: awmn-21859-6552
IEEE 802.11*n*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6552
Κοινότητα Ερέτριας -- 0,295km --
signal -55-56 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 30/10/2015
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 60 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, MikroTik R52nM, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 200mW, Καλώδιο LMR-400
Ips :
gw-thelaz2.ampatzis.awmn : 10.74.83.233
gw-ampatzis.thelaz2.awmn : 10.74.83.234


*gcostas (#17292)*
SSID: awmn-17292-21859
IEEE 802.11*n*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17292
Κοινότητα Αμάρυνθου -- 6,876km ---
signal -63-65 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 09/06/2018
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, MikroTik R52Nn, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 200mW, Καλώδιο LMR-400
Ips :
gw-gcostas.ampatzis.awmn : 10.74.83.241
gw-ampatzis.gcostas.awmn : 10.74.83.242


*Access Point*

*1ο Access Point:*
SSID: *ewn-ampatzis_21859_AP*
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι : 8 (2447)
Εξοπλισμός : Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g , Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 9 dBi, Καλώδιο LMR-400..


*2ο Access Point :*
SSID: *ampatzis_AP*
IEEE 802.11g
Κανάλι : 8 (2447)
Εξοπλισμός : Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g , Interline Horizon omnidirectional antenna 2,4 GHz / 9 dBi, Καλώδιο LMR-400..
(Access Point "Prive" with internet. Περιορισμένο ----> (user : active password)


*3ο Access Point :*
SSID: *ampatzis home_AP*
IEEE 802.11g
Κανάλι : 2 (2417)
Εξοπλισμός : TP-LINK TD-W8968 4-PORT 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+Modem Router, with 2x external omni antenna 5db.
Τοπική χρήση (Access Point "Prive" with internet. Περιορισμένο ----> (user : active password)



...................................................................................................................

*Access Point :*
Για τους πελάτες client, λειτουργεί προσωρινά DHCP και μόνιμα STATIC ip.
Οποιος client ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί, πρέπει να στήλει pm να του δωθεί STATIC ip.

SSID : ewn-ampatzis_21859_AP . Kανάλι: 8 (2447).

Α. Για σύνδεση και απόδοση καθορισμένης (μόνιμης) διεύθυνσης IP, οι clients πρέπει:
1. Nα κάνετε καταχώρηση της θέσης σας στο WiND.
2. Να κάνετε δήλωση διασύνδεσης πελάτη με το access point αυτό, από την σελίδα διαχείρισης του κόμβου σας στο WiND.
3. Να στείλετε μήνυμα μέσω του link "Αποστολή μηνύματος" στις πληροφορίες του κόμβου μου που αναγράφονται παραπάνω επισυνάπτοντας τα παρακάτω:
i. Όνομα και Eπίθετο.
ii. Ένα τηλέφωνο σας (σταθερό ή κινητό).
iii. Tις mac addresses τόσο του Wireless Adapter (την ασύρματη mac)(π.χ. Ovislink wl-5460, D-Link 900AP+ ή Linksys WRT54G ή Ovislink) όσο και τού/των υπολογιστών-δικτυακών συσκευών (π.χ. print servers) που θέλετε να έχετε στο τοπικό σας LAN.

B. Για τη σωστή λειτουργία των Access Points όλοι οι clients πρέπει να ρυθμίσουν την ισχυ της συσκευής τους στο ελάχιστο δυνατό.

...................................................................................................................



*Η οπτική επαφή του κόμβου :*

ampatzis (#21859)_1.jpg ampatzis (#21859)_2.jpg ampatzis (#21859)_3.jpg ampatzis (#21859)_4.jpg ampatzis (#21859)_5.jpg ampatzis (#21859)_6.jpg ampatzis (#21859)_7.jpg ampatzis (#21859)_8.jpg ampatzis (#21859)_9.jpg ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_optiki_1.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_optiki_2.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_optiki_3.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_optiki_4.JPG 


...................................................................................................................

*Η μέχρι τώρα κατασκευή του ιστου (πύργου) κόμβου :*

ampatzis (#21859) istos_1.jpg ampatzis (#21859) istos_2.jpg ampatzis (#21859) istos_3.jpg ampatzis (#21859) istos_4.jpg ampatzis (#21859) istos_8.jpg ampatzis (#21859) istos_9.jpg

...................................................................................................................

*Η κατασκευή του router λίγο πρίν ανέβει στον πύργο :*

ampatzis (#21859) Router 435g with DC Power Supply 12v-5A_1.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Router 435g with DC Power Supply 12v-5A_2.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Router 435g with DC Power Supply 12v-5A_3.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Router 435g with DC Power Supply 12v-5A_4.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Router 435g with DC Power Supply 12v-5A_5.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Router 435g with DC Power Supply 12v-5A_6.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Router 435g with DC Power Supply 12v-5A_7.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Router 435g with DC Power Supply 12v-5A_8.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Router 435g with DC Power Supply 12v-5A_Gigabit Ethernet Surge Protector _3.JPG


Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για διασύνδεση bb link σε Α & Ν, ας μας ενημερώσει.

Ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στην αρχή για το ξεκίνημα του κόμβου ampatzis (#21859), είχαμε υπολογίσει ένα rb 433AH.
Στην πορεία, τα πράγματα άλλαξαν λόγο απαιτήσεων (νέα bb link, ip κάμερες, επέκταση τοπικού δικτύου κ.λ.π.)....
Το αποξηλώσαμε και την θέση του πήρε ένα rb 435G. Για τις συνολικές απαιτήσεις του κόμβου επιλέξαμε ένα τροφοδοτικό 14v-12A with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, 1x TP-Link TL-SG105, 5-port Metal Gigabit Switch, και 
1x TP-LINK TD-W8968 4-PORT 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+Modem Router για εσωτερικό AP
Αγοράστηκαν ακόμα 2x MikroTik R52Hn, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 315mW, και 1x Πιάτo Gibertini 1.10 m.

Τις επόμενες ημέρες, θα ενεργοποιηθούν και άλλα bb link.
Παραθέτω photos από τις τώρα κατασκευές που ισχύουν στον κόμβο :

*RB 435G :*

ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_1.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_2.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_3.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_4.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_5.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_7.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_8.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_9.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_10.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_11.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_12.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) RB 435G_13.JPG


*Κατανεμητής με Τροφοδοτικό και Gigabit Switch :

ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_1.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_2.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_3.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_4.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_5.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_6.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_7.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_8.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_9.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_10.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_11.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_12.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_13.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Trofodotiko_14.JPG


Router & Katanemitis Together :

ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Router Together_1.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Router Together_2.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Router Together_3.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Router Together_4.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Router Together_5.JPG ampatzis Eretria (#21859) Router Together_6.JPG


*Ευχαριστούμε όσους συντέλεσαν μέχρι τώρα. *
*Συνεχίζουμε. !!!

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο ampatzis (#21859) στην Ερέτρια είναι όλα πλέον έτοιμα προς εκπομπή.

Αν ο καιρός το Σάββατο 24-10-2015 είναι καλός, θα ανέβουμε οι senius & sweet για τις τελικές ρυθμίσεις, άρα παντρέματα με τα απέναντι bb link.

Ευχαριστούμε τον Γιώργο ampatzis για όλα του καθώς και για την προσφορά του, στην δρομολόγηση του 24/7 !!!!
Παραθέτω photos :

ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 20-10-2015_1.jpg ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 20-10-2015_2.jpg ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 20-10-2015_3.jpg ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 20-10-2015_4.jpg ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 20-10-2015_5.jpg ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 20-10-2015_6.jpg ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 20-10-2015_7.jpg ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 20-10-2015_8.jpg

 ::   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gas

Παιδια τι να πω, εχει πεσει πολυ δουλεια και με μερακι για αυτο το αποτελεσμα.
Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι τελειες και πραγματικα ευχομαι ο κοπος και τα χρηματα που διατεθηκαν να πιασουν τοπο σε πεισμα των καιρων.
Συγχαρητηρια στους συντελεστες αυτου του εγχειρηματος!!!

----------


## senius

Σήμερα Σάββατο 24-10-2015 στην Ερέτρια (ψηλα στο βουνό) με βροχή και δροσιά, παρέα με τους ampatzis-senius-sweet, είχαμε ταρατσάδα και εγκαίνια του κόμβου ampatzis (#21859). 

Σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό, έγιναν οι τελικές εργασίες και οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις για την 24/7 δρομολόγηση του κόμβου. 

Ενεργοποιήθηκαν τα bb lilk σε άριστα αποτελέσματα με τους :
john70-6-prn2 (#6041) Κορυφή Πάρνηθας 
dti-21 (#21) Μαρκόπουλου Ωρωπού 

Αναμένεται το bb link με Eagle_Halkoutsi (#18260). 

Ενεργοποιήθηκαν 3 Access Point: 
1. ewn-ampatzis_21859_AP (για χρήστες AWMN) 
2. ampatzis_AP (prive) 
3. ampatzis_home (home 300 mb prive) 

Στο WIND, ενημερώθηκαν οι Ζώνες DNS & Nameservers (NS) του κόμβου. 
Περάσαμε υπέροχα, στο μπαρμεκιου ψήσαμε προβατίνα, παϊδάκια, χοιρινές μπριζόλες και λουκάνικα, ακολουθώντας ροζέ κρασί . 
Όλα αυτά κερασμένα από τον ampatzis για τα εγκαίνια του κόμβου !!! 

Παραθέτουμε photos : 

Το στήσιμο του κόμβου :

ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_1.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_2.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_3.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_4.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_5.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_6.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_7.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_8.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_9.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_10.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_11.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_12.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_13.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_14.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_15.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_16.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_17.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_18.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_19.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_20.JPGampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_21.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_22.JPGampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_23.JPGampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_24.JPGampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_25.JPGampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_26.JPGampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_27.JPGampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_28.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_29.JPGampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_30.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_31.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_32.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_33.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_To glenti_2.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_To glenti_3.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_To glenti_4.JPG 

Η ενεργή οπτική επαφή του κόμβου :

ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_optiki_1.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_optiki_2.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_optiki_3.JPG 

ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_optiki_4.JPG 

Ευχαριστούμε όσους συμμετείχαν στην δημιουργία του κόμβου, καθώς και τους απέναντι κόμβους για την φιλοξενία !!! 

Υπάρχουν 2 ελεύθερα if σε Α/Ν. 

Συνεχίζουμε....

----------


## senius

*Graphs κόμβου :*
Wireless : http://10.74.83.1/graphs
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.grapher.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm
Wireless : PRTG Traffic Grapher: http://www.athenscenter.awmn:8080/sensorlist.htm

----------


## senius

Update στην κατασκευη ampatzis #21859 Ερέτρια :
*
Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος υποστηρίζεται από 1x τροφοδοτικό Power Supply 13.8 VDC - 12 A, with yuasa battery 12V-7Ah, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος, 1x Σταθεροποιητής τάσης 2000 VA με LCD, 1x Xpower Protect 1000series UPS 1500VA Line Interactive Tower Black


tracert απο τον κόμβο senius #10636 (Κέντρο Αθήνας)




> ***********************************************************************************
> 
> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.74.83.1 (ampatzis #21859)
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.ampatzis.awmn [10.74.83.1] με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
> 3 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-top.megathirios.awmn [10.67.173.194]
> ...


Ενημερώθηκε το αρχικό post του κόμβου με τα σημερινά υπάρχων, καθώς και η σελίδα στο Wind.

Στον κόμβο ampatzis #21859, υπάρχουν 2 ελεύθερα bb λινκ σε Α & Ν.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Εστάλη μήνυμα στον TheLaz2 (#6552) για διασύνδεση bb link, και η ανταπόκριση από τον Λάζαρο ήταν άμεση. Προχωράμε για extra εξοπλισμό!!!!
Αναμένονται κεντραρίσματα την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα προς τον Eagle_Halkoutsi (#18260) , από μεριάς ampatzis. (πιστεύουμε να βγει κι αυτό το bb link) !!!

Γιατί κάτι μου λέει οτι ο ampatzis, σύντομα θα αγοράσει κι άλλο rb x.xx ?
Ετοιμάζεται και pc , για υπηρεσίες...

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Αναμένονται κεντραρίσματα την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα προς τον Eagle_Halkoutsi (#18260) , από μεριάς ampatzis. (πιστεύουμε να βγει κι αυτό το bb link) !!!
> .


Έτοιμο και το bb link σε Ν με τον Eagle_Halkoutsi (#18260) , σήμα -61 !!
Πάμε για τον TheLaz2 (#6552) τώρα ...

----------


## senius

> Έτοιμο και το bb link σε Ν με τον Eagle_Halkoutsi (#18260) , σήμα -61 !!
> Πάμε για τον TheLaz2 (#6552) τώρα ...


Έγινε αναβάθμιση σε v 6.33.

Οι προσπάθειες κάποιων, ανταμείβονται :

ampatzis (#21859) Eretria.jpg

Σήμερα στον κόμβο ampatzis (#21859), η omni σηκώθηκε ακόμα 1 μέτρο πιο ψηλά (για καλύτερη απολαβή) !!!
Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα αγοραστεί και θα στηθεί εξοπλισμός σε Ν, για το bb link TheLaz2 (#6552).

Περιμένουμε τον john70, να βάλει μια Ν κάρτα, από την μεριά της Πάρνηθας, καθώς και να κεντράρει από μεριάς του. Το συγκεκριμένο link, παίρνει 10 db ακόμα πιο κάτω. (σκαναρουμε άλλο bb link του, 12 db πιο κάτω, με -61).

Επίσης τις επόμενες ημέρες, θα περάσουμε και από τον TheLaz2 (#6552), για "ανάσταση" του κόμβου του, για νέα bb link....

Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους φίλους που συμμετείχαν γι' αυτό το αποτέλεσμα, και ειδικά τον john70 που διέθεσε εξοπλισμό από την κορυφή Πάρνηθας για την "σπέσιαλ διαδρομή".

Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## ampatzis

Καλώς σας βρήκα κι εγώ. 
Οι προσπάθειες, για να επεκταθεί δυναμικότερα το ασύρματο δίκτυο εδώ στην Ερέτρια, έπιασαν τόπο.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όλους τους φίλους που βοήθησαν στο στήσιμο του κόμβου ampatzis (#21859).
Ειδικά τους senius & sweet !

Ετοιμάζεται και εξοπλισμός για την διασύνδεση με τον Λάζαρο TheLaz2 (#6552).

Παραθέτω photos με τις ανακατασκευές :

ampatzis Eretria (#21859) 8-11-2015_1.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) 8-11-2015_2.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) 8-11-2015_3.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) 8-11-2015_4.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) 8-11-2015_5.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) 8-11-2015_6.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) 8-11-2015_7.jpg ampatzis Eretria (#21859) 8-11-2015_8.jpg

----------


## senius

Γιώργο ampatzi, αυτό που μου αρέσει σε σένα, είναι η πατέντα του τρισωλήνιου και η συναρμολόγηση των κόκκινων tubo σωλήνων σου 2'', για την συνολική κατασκευή του πύργου, *με κόλληση argon* !!!

----------


## ampatzis

> Γιώργο ampatzi, αυτό που μου αρέσει σε σένα, είναι η πατέντα του τρισωλήνιου και η συναρμολόγηση των κόκκινων tubo σωλήνων σου 2'', για την συνολική κατασκευή του πύργου, *με κόλληση argon* !!!


Αν πρέπει να κάνουμε σωστά το χόμπι μας, θα πρέπει να παίξουμε με αυτό. Ας το ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι.!!!
Δεν μου αρέσει να τρέχω, όπως μου έχεις προαναγγείλει. 
Άλλωστε *το argon* το έχω καθημερινά σαν επάγγελμα !! :

ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_21.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_25.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_27.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_28.JPG ampatzis (#21859) Eretria 24-10-2015_29.JPG

----------


## senius

Μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί ο κόμβος ampatzis2 (#21860) στην Ν. Ιωνία, o κόμβος ampatzis (#21859) Ερέτρια, θα δέχεται διαδοχικά adsl από τους κόμβους senius (#10636) & nasos765 (#9664) μέσω κλειδωμένου eoip tunnel.
Κοντά είμαστε για την ομαλότητα και την σταθεροποίηση μεταξύ των κόμβων ampatzis.

----------


## ampatzis

> Περιμένουμε τον john70, να βάλει μια Ν κάρτα, από την μεριά της Πάρνηθας, καθώς και να κεντράρει από μεριάς του.


 Από χθες το bb link με john70-6-prn2 (#6041) , ρουτάρει σε Ν. Ευχαριστούμε τον john70 ! Ετοιμάζω τον εξοπλισμό για το bb link με τον TheLaz2 (#6552). Λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## ampatzis

> Ετοιμάζω τον εξοπλισμό για το bb link με τον TheLaz2 (#6552). Λίγο υπομονή.


To bb link με τον TheLaz2 (#6552) μέσω του κομβου ampatzis (#21859), ρουταρει κανονικά.

ampatziz-thelaz.jpg




> Μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί ο κόμβος ampatzis2 (#21860) στην Ν. Ιωνία, o κόμβος ampatzis (#21859) Ερέτρια, θα δέχεται διαδοχικά adsl από τους κόμβους senius (#10636) & nasos765 (#9664) μέσω κλειδωμένου eoip tunnel.
> Κοντά είμαστε για την ομαλότητα και την σταθεροποίηση μεταξύ των κόμβων ampatzis.


Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους του AWMN δικτύου για την υποστήριξη τους έως τώρα.!

----------


## senius

> C\Users\senius>tracert 10.146.2.1
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.146.2.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 2 ms 3 ms 1 ms gw-senius.megathirios.awmn [10.2.173.154]
> 3 1 ms 2 ms 4 ms 10.67.173.254
> 4 2 ms 9 ms 13 ms rtr.ysam.awmn [10.19.144.237]
> 5 15 ms 12 ms 10 ms gw-extra.ysam.awmn [10.19.144.234]
> 6 7 ms 7 ms 7 ms router2.prn1.john70.awmn [10.73.111.2]
> 7 29 ms 8 ms 8 ms 10.73.110.253
> ...


Συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Το Σαββατοκύριακο 22 & 23-10-2016 μαζί με τους ampatzis, sweet και senius, έγινε επίσκεψη στον κόμβο ampatzis (#21859) στην Ερέτρια, για αναβάθμιση και συντήρηση στον κόμβο.!!

Περάσαμε υπέροχα, αν και την πρώτη μέρα έβρεχε πολύ.

ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_1.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_2.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_3.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_4.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_5.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_6.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_7.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_8.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_9.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_10.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_11.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_12.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_13.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_14.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_15.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_16.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_17.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_18.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_19.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_30.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_31.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_32.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_34.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_35.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_36.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_37.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_39.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_43.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_44.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_46.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_47.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_49.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_50.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_51.JPGampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_52.jpgampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_53.jpgampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_54.jpg


Και μετά, ήρθαν και τα ευσημα από τον ampazti .....:

ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_1.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_2.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_3.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_4.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_5.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_6.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_7.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_8.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_9.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_10.JPG ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_glenti_11.JPG

Ευχαριστούμε !
ampatzis (#21859) 22-10-2016_56.jpg

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ασύρματους φίλους.!
Στον Access Point του κόμβου ampatzis (#21859), αντικαταστάθηκε η κάρτα cm9 με ----> DBii f20 pro mpci ( http://www.dbii.com/f20-PRO.html ).

Τον τελευταίο καιρό στο AWMN πέρα των συνεχή δρομολογήσεων σε bb link σε κοινή συνεννόηση με τους φίλους του AWMN και οχι μόνο, δίνουμε ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις εκπομπές και τις διαφημίσεις των Access Point και των HotSpot, οπού εκπέμπουν οι κόμβοι, σχετικά με το Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network (AWMN) .

Συνεχίζουμε...!!!!

----------


## ampatzis

Καλησπέρα.
Σε συνέχεια της ορθής δρομολόγησης του κοινού μας δικτύου και της δρομολογησης προς Ερέτρια και όχι μόνο, απο τον κόμβο ampatzis (#21859) έγινε νέα αγορά εξοπλισμου και ειχε αποτελεσμα να δημιουργηθεί νέο bb link με τον Κώστα #17292 από Αμάρυνθο σε αριστα αποτελέσματα:

*gcostas (#17292)*
SSID: awmn-17292-21859
IEEE 802.11*n*
https://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17292
Κοινότητα Αμάρυνθου -- 6,876km ---
signal -63-65 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Δημιουργία : 09/06/2018
Εξοπλισμός : Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm, Feeder nvak 5 giga, MikroTik R52Nn, miniPCI 802.11a/b/g/n dual chain, 200mW, Καλώδιο LMR-400
Ips :
gw-gcostas.ampatzis.awmn : 10.74.83.241
gw-ampatzis.gcostas.awmn : 10.74.83.242

Σε αναμονή από μεριάς του john70 να ξανασηκωθεί το bb link john70-6-prn2 (#6041) από την πλευρά της Πάρνηθας...
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους.

Παραθέτω photos :

ampatzis (#21859 9-9-2018_1.jpgampatzis (#21859 9-9-2018_1.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_2.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_3.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_4.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_5.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_6.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_7.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_8.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_9.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_10.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_11.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_12.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_13.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_14.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_15.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_16.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_17.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_18.jpgampatzis (#21859)_ 6-10-2018_19.jpg

----------


## ampatzis

Upgrade σε v6.43.7

----------

